# Taking Credit Cards @ Craft Shows & Fairs



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I just have to share some cool information. Up until my recent divorce I did not have a bank account. Did not want to give the jerk the oppertunity to take any more money from me. so now that that is final, I of course have a new bank account. Woo hoo, can take personal checks again!!! Boy has that been a pain in the butt. Now for the really cool part. So many times when I go to a goat show, or craft show, I run across customers that would purchase more if they could use their credit card. So I fixed that problem. I got the square reader...picked it up for $10 at wal mart (could have got it for shipping) I think from square. I hooked it up to my bank account....took about 4 or 5 days for verification process to make sure they had the right account etc. I did two practice runs one for $1.00, and one for $2.00 with tax....WOW. that's all I can say. The only think you have to pay is a 2.something percent of every purchase....no monthly fees. I put in the tax amount, and it automatically calculated it for me. Of course you have to have a smart phone or android to do this. The person signs with their finger on your screen......you get instant payment. Instant notification by email/cell phone of receipt of payment, and at the time of the transaction, you can send notification to cusomter of purchase via email or cell phone. It is really cool....easy too. Now if you are somehwere that you don't get signal......well there are a few down sides to everything I guess.....can't wait to try it this weekend at the First Monday Trade Days in Weatherford....will let you know how it goes.

Sheryl


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup, Square is awesome.  And at least when I got it, the reader was totally free, you just had to wait for it in the mail, and you could enter in CCs manually until then for a slightly higher fee.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, we also use it. Percentage is 2.7. Do have some problems if my phone has poor reception, like in all metal buildings. The only other problems are really me having brain farts and forgetting to turn on the internet on the phone. duh...


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

<--- loves Square!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been itching to get one of these the last couple of years but my cell phone provider (Sprint) does not have a compatible phone. And we get such a good deal with them (dh gets a discount through his job) that I haven't been able to switch.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Pay pal is also coming out with one that will automatically take the credit card funds, and put them in your pay pal account. I got on the waiting list for that one also.

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The paypal one has a monthly fee though, doesn't it? The square just charges a percentage when you use it.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I dunno yet....guess I'll find out.

Sheryl


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We dropped credit sales. I think the banking industry will survive.
The banking fees and security fees and bookeeping for tax purposes etc and for what- for people that just want to use their debit card was forcing us to build into our pricing the rip off banking fees. Write a check lady. Sure it's easier to just hand me the card and let me do all of the transaction but I think the banksters are doing fine without my little contribution.
It has cost us exactly 2 sales in 2 years. People WILL find a way to pay if you just say nope...we don't take credit cards. Most people carry cash but save it if someone will take a card. If you don't....here comes the mattress money! Cut the banks out. Why should anyone get a percentage of our money when we spend it or when we collect it?
High dollar items- I can see it- but not ordinary craft fair stuff.
Just another take on it after 24 years on the trail.
Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Since getting into business for myself I see things a lot differently. I was always one to pull out a cc to pay for nearly everything (and paid my card off every month) but now, esp. at mom & pop businesses or a show or market I will pay with cash if at all possible, write a check secondly, and if I can't do it otherwise will use the cc. I honestly don't think a lot of people realize it costs us something to take a card.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Kathy, we use Sprint and have 3 different phones the Square works with. As long as it is an android it will probably work.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Seriously????? I'm going to look again tomorrow. How long have you had it? When we renewed our contract a little over a year ago nothing they had was compatible....at least not that we found.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I've had it a little less than a year. They are not specifically noted as being Square compatible but they are. I think mine is a Samsung Intercept. I'm not sure what my husband's and son's is.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

The program is slightly different between iPhone and the Android, but it works none the less. I use Square up and have for almost 3 years. LOVE it and have saved many a sale!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Just got a Square reader Fri and took my first card with it on Sat. I'm in a college town and get asked often. 2.75% for higher sales or more sales is worth it to me. Sat they were going to just buy a sample bar until they saw my sign I take cards (had given college dd all their cash LOL) that switched the sale to 4 bars. I have an android (Motorola Atrix) through AT&T. 

Oh and my market has 4G WiFi... so that works great LOL


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Lee, I have to agree with you. When I first got the square I was blown away by how easy it is and the nifty reciept you can give. But I quickly realized that my sales increased only occasionaly. Most of the time it is as you say, they have the cash but save it for soemone who doesnt take cc. I still have my signs up but I no longer push it, if soemone says something like, "I wish I had more cash..." well you know, I offer cc as the punch line and that's it. Dorit


----------

